# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در باره ی رشته میکروبیولوژی ؟؟؟

## yousef98

سلام دوستان میشه اگه اطلاعاتی راجع به رشته میکروبیولوژی دارین بگین درامد ماهانه بازار کار و.... راستی برای قبول شدن در دانشگاه دولتی تا چه رتبه ای امکان پذیره ؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

بیولوژی فرقش با میکرو چیه؟

----------


## ...zahra...

یکی از دوستان من بود
میگف میتونی خودت مثه ماماها حق مهر بگیری.
ولی راستش کلا رشته های زیست شناسی و زیر شاخه هاش مثه میکروبیولوژی بازار کار خوبی نداره.
صرفا اسمه فقط!

----------


## Nahal

این رشته ها بازار کار خوبی ندارن... 
تا مقاطع بالاتر ادامه بدی بازار کار براش هست که اونم خیلی خوب نیست....

----------


## Mr.Hosein

متاسفانه توی ایران روی علوم پایه حسابی باز نکنید...چه بازار کار چه درامد...
ژنتیک قدری وضعیتش بهتر هست به نسبت زیست مولکولی های دیگه...اون هم در ارشد...

----------

